

Why not to attend college - lettergram
http://www.rs.io/turn-on-tune-in-and-drop-out/

======
ses
I have in the past displayed a similar mix of determination and stubbornness,
and sometimes still do. I can totally understand the disillusion felt caused
by having to study things which may have no relevance to your future career in
order to jump through the necessary hoops.

However it is important to not go beyond the point of no return in your
railing against those around you who are trying to change your opinion. While
they may not seem particularly helpful at the moment there are things you can
still learn from them, and at times, you _will_ need them. Don't burn your
bridges with your friends and family, and don't fall into the trap of equating
all education as pointless... there is much more to it besides the concrete
things you learn, in many ways it doesn't matter what you learn - there are a
handful of experiences amongst college / university life which help you to
grow and mature. But at times in my life I'd never have believed that if you'd
have told me. I thought I was mature, which in many ways I probably was, but I
also had too much conviction in my own opinions which is definitely a sign of
immaturity.

Being passionate is good, make sure you don't lose it but learn to control it
too.

------
beej71
I hope he at least argued that he should be able to challenge those prereqs.
Colleges sometimes don't allow it, but it'd be worth a shot.

Or befriend the math instructors to get them on your side, and then use that
ammo to get the Dean on your side.

College administration is a system, and needs to be played like the system
that it is. And it's a surprisingly tough game to play when you're first
starting out.

------
flomincucci
I find curious the fact that he thinks that Physics and Calculus "have
anything to do with Computer Science". Prerequisites are there for a reason.

~~~
wccrawford
I think you missed a "don't" that would be required before the quote.

Many people actually think programming and math are unrelated. I try to
explain that logic matters, and the more logic you learn, the better off you
are...

But the truth is, many things can be coded these days without a lot of logic
and thought. Most of the hard work (the infrastructure) is provided for you,
and even some non-trivial apps can be written these days just by plugging away
at it until it works.

The real meat of programming, the stuff I enjoy, takes a lot of logic, math,
and creativity. Sometimes all at once. Those are the best times.

------
angdis
Seems like a really bright, headstrong kid who is about to further cripple the
already rough start of his potentially promising academic career.

------
supine
And it's gone... 404.

Google cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:MRYAvjI...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:MRYAvjIwZ18J:www.rs.io/turn-
on-tune-in-and-drop-out/+http://www.rs.io/turn-on-tune-in-and-drop-
out/&hl=en&hs=e6B&strip=1)

------
wccrawford
Wow, there's a lot of ego in that post.

------
tzs
Calculus II is not relevant to computer science?

